# Will it never stop



## Big Don (Jan 1, 2008)

Redneck on Redneck Crime


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 1, 2008)

I am confused.

From the article:


> . . .
> making off with almost $9,000 in cowboy hats, pants, suits and saddles.
> . . .
> The robbers left with 75 western style shirts, 35 pairs of pants, 16 pairs of shoes, 14 cowboy hats, nine western suits and seven western jackets, the report states.




156 items total cost of $9,000 that is $57.6923 a piece. 

While I know Saddles can cost good money I am confused at the above stated saddles were stolen but in the report they were not listed. With out them I still think that is a lot of money to be paying, even if the suits offset some. 


Now for the real confusing part. 



> The employee told police that the robber who knocked her down may have been the same man who robbed the store several months ago.



This has happened before?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I am confused.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> ...



I'm wondering why the saddle/saddles weren't itemized in the report too. A cheapy saddle can start at about $300, easily going up to over $1000 for a nice one. That $9000 is awfully low for what was reported taken. Boots and hats also run over $100 a piece.


----------

